# Jackson Kilroy?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m looking to add another kayak this year. I’m looking to fill these needs:

1) Ability to stand & fish

2) Clear deck for fly fishing

3) Enough storage for camping gear

4) 3 season use (DRY)

Basically, I’m looking for a new level of comfort in a kayak for 12+ hours on the water. The ability to stand and fish, and a comfortable seat goes a long way. A clear deck (including horizontal rod storage) is critical for fly fishing and getting deep into the brush.

This kayak will primarily be used on lakes for crappie (Spring & Fall) and pond fly fishing for bass (summer). However, It would be nice to have a more comfortable option for some of the larger rivers I fish (lower LMR, GMR, Ohio, Cumberland below dam) that sometimes include overnight trips.

I’ve been researching the Jackson Kilroy, and it seems to fill all these needs. I hope to eventually demo the Kilroy to help answer some of my remaining concerns (speed & effort required to paddle). But, I’m also looking for some real word experience with this kayak, and any information on the Kilroy would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Last week I was able to float my new Kilroy. I was comfortable all day and it was very easy to paddle across the reservoir. I haven't tried standing yet but don't think it will be an issue. The tracking and stability are excellent.

My favorite feature is the storage capabilities with rods and tackle. This allows for quicker time to the water and it's especially nice to have tackle so readily available. 

Bring fishing gear to your demo. Load the Kilroy up and get out on the water. Columbus Kayak is a Jackson dealer that offers demo events. Afterwards share what you think.


----------



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

Last year I bought a Kilroy and used it April through October. I use it larger NE OH reservoirs, never had it on a river. I have never stood in it either while fishing. Like the other poster stated, it is very stable and easy to paddle with decent speed and good tracking. I have stayed out in it 8 - 9 hrs at a time with no issues with the new seat style that I think began in 2015. Handles great in choppy water and is dry. I always use mine with the front hard deck installed (rod holders / gps / fishfinder), but installed or not I suspect adequate room to fly fish - - more room obviously w/o the deck. You can store 4 rods inside the kayak horizontally or outside using rod holders in the tracks multiple rods is no problem. I regularly carry 4 rods but I do use a crate or cooler behind the seat. Storage is great and wouldn't think you'd have an issue with camping gear.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice boat. Quick and agile. Can be stood in but not as stable as the wider models. 

Have you considered a Coosa HD?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

As your number one priority is standing, I'd say you could find a better option. It is reasonably stable in that regard, but there are more stable platforms out there. In my opinion, you are too far beyond the center of gravity than you should be when standing in the 12.5 footer. It's a really comfortable boat, and has plenty of storage and configuration options. I've had one since they came out and have gone camping in it too.

The Kilroy DT is probably what you want. If you get up to stand from the back seat, you are dead center in the boat.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I would look into the coosa hd and the nucanoe pursuit,both available at columbus kayak.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I’m definitely going to demo w/ fly rod before purchase. I was confident that the Kilroy was plenty stable for standing after watching a few videos, but I guess that I need to find out for myself.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Kilroy personally. If you're fishing in colder water and don't want to get wet, it works well. Also, standing is an afterthought. No difficulty whatsoever as you are below the water line. Plus, you can tote and carry it alone on your shoulder.


----------

